# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  कार्टून

## sajan love

कार्टून
:94::156::91:

----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## sajan love



----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

अहाहाहा बहुत जोरदार सुत्र है जनाब 
मोजा आ गया >>>>

----------


## kongrui

संता का बॉस: कल जब एक्सीडेंट हुआ तो तुम क्या नशे मे थे?
संता: नहीं सर।
बॉस: तो शाम को 5 बजे तुम अंधे हो जाते हो जो मेरी गाड़ी ठोक के मुझे ही नही पहचाना?

----------


## suman garg

सूत्र बहुत ही अच्छा हैं कृपया पोस्ट जारी रखें

----------


## Ashish Garg

Ok Sign goood collection ..............

----------


## anita

अच्छा सूत्र है.........................

----------


## sunilkgarg

सुत्र तो अच्छा है लेकिन पोस्ट नहीं आ रही है

----------


## sunilkgarg

.................

----------


## sunilkgarg

..............

----------


## sunilkgarg

.........

----------


## uttarakhandi

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## uttarakhandi

,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## uttarakhandi

,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## uttarakhandi

,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## uttarakhandi

,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## anita

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


...........

----------


## anita

बहुत ही अच्छे और मनोरंजक

----------


## uttarakhandi

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## spiderman

Ha ha ha bahut badhiya

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

* बाहुबली 3 नहीं आ पायेगी, कटप्पा जी चले अपने गाँव*

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

पाकिस्तानियो ने कल अपने टीवी की हिफाज़त ऐसे की

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

It must b u and only u, Hahahaha

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

Pata nahi ye joke he ya haqiqat
_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## spiderman

बढ़िया ........

----------


## bndu jain

अच्छा है ...

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

U, Hahahaha :Monkey:

----------


## bndu jain

> _~_~_~_~_~_~


शानदार है ...

----------


## anita

> Pata nahi ye joke he ya haqiqat
> _~_~_~_~_~_~



सत्य वचन....................

----------


## spiderman

…................

----------


## spiderman

.।।।।।।।।।।।।।।

----------


## anita

> …................


हा हा हा

बेचारे लड़के

----------


## Aeolian

> .।।।।।।।।।।।।।।


अब तो तकनीक का ज़माना है ही .. बढ़िया

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## spiderman

.।।।।।।।।।।।।।।

----------


## spiderman

।।।।।।।।।।।।।

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## MahaThug

> Attachment 918530
> _~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

I know ur score very well

----------


## Silky1

माँ बाप द्वारा ज़बरदस्ती इंजीनियरिंग करवाने का परिणाम

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

दुल्हन चाहिए का इतना मार्मिक विज्ञापन मैंने आज तक नहीं देखा।
ज़रा ध्यान दें किसी की निगाह में कोई हो तो बताना भाई को ज़रा

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## MahaThug

> Attachment 918547
> I know ur score very well



साला अपना स्कोर तो बहुत कम हो रहा है!

----------


## Silky1

> साला अपना स्कोर तो बहुत कम हो रहा है!


Hahahaha, दुःखी क्यों होते हैं, हमें भी कम अंक मिले

----------


## Silky1

*  मोदी--वहां बॆठिये गुरूजी
शाह--अरे यहां नहीं, वहां बॆठिये गुरूजी
जेठली--अरे बाबा, इधर बॆठिये न  गुरूजी
आडवानी---अबे नालायकों ,
यहाँ-वहाँ करते रहोगे कि कहीं बॆठाओगे भी *

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

*.  After 100% linking of Aadhaar to every thing,  future wedding invitations will be like this*

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

*.   I have linked Aadhar to pan. Have you? *

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## calvitf

देख के भाई बरसात आ गई

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

भु*** लोग जो डॉक्टर के कहने पर सिर्फ पराँठा खाते हैं

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

बुफे में गुलाब जामुन के शौकीन भु***

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

पद्मावती फ़िल्म विरोधियों पर कटाक्ष

----------

